# What kind of shots do kittens need.



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

What kind of shots do kittens need? Where can you get them? What age do you give the shots at? Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## angi (Dec 22, 2004)

There are currently 5 vaccinations that your cat may have to prevent illnesses. Two of those are absolutely essential and the other three depend on the area your cat is in, whether she lives indoor or outside. Your vet will advice you if your cat needs to have all 5 vaccines.
The available vaccines are against the following 5 viruses:
Feline Panleukopenia Virus (FPV) 
Feline Herpesvirus 
Feline Calicivirus 
Feline Leukaemia Virus (FeLV) 
Feline Chlamydophila Infection

This extra vaccination is required if you plan to take your cat abroad.
Rabies 


Age For Vaccinations
When a kitten is born, many antobodies transfer from the mother so your kitten may be protected for a while. However your vet can advice you whether you have to vaccinate your kitten soon after it is born. Mainly kittens receive their first vaccination at 9 weeks of age, followed by a second dose at 12 weeks. After that your cat has to be vaccinated every year to keep her protected. These are the vaccinations boosters. Do not forget to keep your cats vaccination card with you when taking her to boarding places or catteries. Your vet will sign and stamp every vaccination on the card.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

just to make it a little more complicated, the first three vaccines and sometimes the fifth listed are usually combined together in one shot. most vets refer to this as the "distemper" shot, although technically, only panleukopenia is actually distemper. so ask the vet what exactly your cat is getting.

also, check your local ordinances. many areas require the rabies shot in order for the cat to be licensed.

around here they generally advise that you can dispense with the leukemia shot if you have your cat tested for it and it never goes outdoors afterwards.

Tim


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I asked the same exact question, and here's the overwhelming response I got:  

_*9 weeks* - deworm, test for FeLV, first vaccination shot (FVRCP = Feline Viral Rhinotracheitis, Calicivirus Infection, and Panleukopenia)

*12-13 weeks* - Booster shot (FVRCP)

*6 months* - Rabies 
*
1 year* - Third vaccination shot (FVRCP)
_


----------

